

Aligning your Git logs - pyrtsa
http://pyrtsa.posterous.com/aligning-your-git-logs

======
matthewsnyder
I would recommend tig for this sort of thing: <http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/> In
fact, I can't recommend it highly enough. It's typically just as necessary as
git on any machine I'm working on.

------
regularfry
For those as confused as I was, the code is silently swallowed if you have
JavaScript turned off.

~~~
pyrtsa
Oh, good to hear. It's how Posterous implements the embedding of Github Gists
that probably is to blame here.

I'm still thinking whether to switch my blog to another platform, maybe even
an own server, as that's not the only problem I've had trying to embed source
code examples to my posts.

Much of it boils down to the use of the Tiny MCE editor, that I'm a bit
surprised Posterous is enforcing everybody to use!

------
masnick
If you're on a Mac, you'll need to install gawk (at least I did on 10.7).

Probably the easiest way to do this is with homebrew[1]:

    
    
        brew install gawk
    

[1] If you don't know about homebrew, check out
<https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew>. It's a package manager for Mac.

------
MtL
I usually want to pass arguments to git log, not to less. This is not possible
with the default piped alias. This is remedied by wrapping it in a function,
and pasting the arguments explicitly to git log using the bash shorthand $@.
Here is an updated version of your l80 that supports passing parameters to git
log:

l = "!f() { git log $@ --abbrev-commit --date=short
--pretty=format:'%x00%h%x00%cd%x00%s%x00%an%x00%d' | gawk -F '\\\0' '{ printf
\"%s\\\033[31m%s\\\033[0m \\\033[32m%s\\\033[0m %-80s
\\\033[30;1m%s\\\033[0m\\\033[33m%s\\\n\", $1, $2, $3, gensub(/(.{79}).{2,}/,
\"\\\\\\\1\",\"g\",$4), $5, $6 }' | less -R ; } ; f"

------
alyandon
I get a bad config file error when I copy the aliases into my .gitconfig.

Edit: Something to do with copy/pasting from the browser. Cloning the gist
repository and copying directly in vim works fine.

~~~
pyrtsa
It might have been those UTF-8 ellipses: "…"

Good to hear that you got it resolved, but are you sure that your character
encoding settings are alright?

